# A Question of tunesmiths: Is Schubert a more talented tunesmith than Beethoven?



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

That's better!

Now that some semantics have been resolved in the other thread, let's start over again


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

No. ..................


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Yes......................................


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

You see!!

My thread is by far superior in clarity! :lol:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Actually, I love all the great ”tunes” in Beethoven’s Für Elise, Moonlight Sonata, 9th Symphony, Schubert’s Winterreise, Handel’s Messiah, and all the nifty ones in Mozart’s Don Giovanni... as good as any pop tune-smithing by Elvis or the Rolling Stones, just hours longer... Call ‘em anything but songs, themes, or simple straightforward or lyrical melodies. How fortunate that the rousing jolly “tune” of Ode to Joy can be heard in virtually every pop jukebox in the land for a quarter next to Engelbert Humperdinck and the B-52s.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

It's not all about tunes though. I know this thread is about tunes, but there's more to great music than tunes.


----------

